# Got my Beetle Tinted : ) Splash Guards? Windows fixed hopefully



## TraceyS (Apr 7, 2012)

I got my Beetle tinted on Friday. The installer said this was the first one he had done in our area, and the windows are so curvy that he had to shrink wrap them. He installed the back window with one piece of tint that he is really proud of. I couldn't get the photo he took of my Beetle to load from his Facebook page, so I included a link to it:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=369150783126433&set=a.176854439022736.34590.134648043243376&type=3&theater

I'm thinking about getting the Splash Guards next, but wondering how you all like the look of them on the new Beetles? I've only seen pictures of them installed on the white turbo in this group. Would love to see photos of a set installed on a Denim Blue.

I had my Beetle at the Dealership for the intermittent window issue last Tuesday. So far so good. I also had them check it because the gas gauge was not showing full when I fill the tank. Of course it did perfect at the dealership when they tested it.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks good, Tracey.

Sounds like you've come across my splash guard pics. I think the guards look good on the Beetles and they work too.

Bill


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keep us posted about the window issues. Mine seems to do it every single time I go to roll my driver's side up. To me its sort of like buying a 20 thousand dollar pair of jeans where the zipper doesnt go up. Oh well, most people wont even tell you your zippers down anyway! they just look and walk off laughing.


----------



## TraceyS (Apr 7, 2012)

*Window fix, from the VW Invoice:*

Too funny about the zipper analogy, Stingme1975. 

The VW service rep at the dealership told me that they had just received an update on how to fix the windows, and that it was a known issue. They had to order the parts. I'm looking at the invoice, and it reads:

A C/S Drivers window does not respond to switch at times SOP 
Cause: F

R 64540199
417 WVW 0.10
1 5CO-957-821 GEAR

70591900 Front Door Trim Panel Remove and Reinstall
417 WVW 0.40

64541950 WINDOW MOTOR REIMOVE +REINSTALL
417 WVW 0.10

R 64531599
417 WVW 0.40

Not sure if that info will help you, but that's what it reads on the invoice.

Tracey



Stingme1975 said:


> Keep us posted about the window issues. Mine seems to do it every single time I go to roll my driver's side up. To me its sort of like buying a 20 thousand dollar pair of jeans where the zipper doesnt go up. Oh well, most people wont even tell you your zippers down anyway! they just look and walk off laughing.


----------



## TraceyS (Apr 7, 2012)

*I was digging around looking for Splash Guard photos*

Hey Bill,

I was digging around looking for Splash Guard photos, and was very happy to see that you had posted yours. Your car looks sharp with the white and black, I just didn't know how the denim blue would look with the black splash guards as I don't have the black stripes on my car to accent them. I am thinking about getting some painted side molding though, to protect it from dings:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VOLKSWAGEN-...ies&hash=item3f10dd91c6&vxp=mtr#ht_1716wt_712



UTE said:


> Looks good, Tracey.
> 
> Sounds like you've come across my splash guard pics. I think the guards look good on the Beetles and they work too.
> 
> Bill


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Here are the flaps on mine- I like the look, and the job they do!


----------



## 2012Turbo-B (Apr 15, 2012)

*Window issues*

Hey all,
I am also having window issues. First trip to the dealer they said that the window tint guy messed up the seals and tuff luck. They sprayed the windows with lube and sent me on my way pissed off and greasy windows!
Second trip for the same problem they could not get the windows to mess up so they washed the car and said it was probably due to the tint being too thick!

Please let me know if your windows get fixed, I will drive to your dealer and have mine fixed because the Macon Georgia dealer has a bunch of morons working there.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## 2012Turbo-B (Apr 15, 2012)

2012Turbo-B said:


> Hey all,
> I am also having window issues. First trip to the dealer they said that the window tint guy messed up the seals and tuff luck. They sprayed the windows with lube and sent me on my way pissed off and greasy windows!
> Second trip for the same problem they could not get the windows to mess up so they washed the car and said it was probably due to the tint being too thick!
> 
> ...


Also the auto up down isn't working either so when I get out of the car the window won't close all the way anymore...aargh


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Check the manual on the auto window feature. You can reset that yourself.

I have been cleaning my car religiously and wiping the rubber gaskets on the power windows at least weekly.

I have not had any window issues since doing this. The sensors are just too sensitive and any little spec of dirt will make the safety feature roll them back down.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

My driver side window has an intermittent problem (about 50% of the time) if temps are below freezing. It will go up eventually, I just have to keep trying.

Bill


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

Seriously..... How difficult is this for VW to fix!!! Come on. I would think that they would be offering someone,,, anyone... a Million dollars to fix this problem for good. How many wasted hours of warranty work do you think they have paid over the past 13 years dealing with this issue with beetles? Get rid of the pinch protector..if my fingers or arm get caught in the window as I am rolling it up... then either I am asleep at the wheel or i could just open the door to let myself free.


----------



## TraceyS (Apr 7, 2012)

*For Dan, contact info for the Asheville VW Dealership*

Hey Dan,

I am so sorry to hear that your dealership is treating you like this!

The intermittent window problem is a known issue. Most of the people in the Oprah Audience group I'm in have the same issue. I have been talking to my dealer about this for several months. He said they had just gotten a notice about how to fix this last week. Below is what is on the receipt about the window issue that I got fixed on Tuesday. I only used the windows a couple of days after they fixed them because it got cold here again, and then on Friday I had the tint done. I will use them again tomorrow:

The VW service rep at the dealership told me that they had just received an update on how to fix the windows, and that it was a known issue. They had to order the parts. I'm looking at the invoice, and it reads:

A C/S Drivers window does not respond to switch at times SOP 
Cause: F

R 64540199
417 WVW 0.10
1 5CO-957-821 GEAR

70591900 Front Door Trim Panel Remove and Reinstall
417 WVW 0.40

64541950 WINDOW MOTOR REIMOVE +REINSTALL
417 WVW 0.10

R 64531599
417 WVW 0.40

If you decide to come to Asheville, you will have to have them order the parts first. It took them 3 days to get them in. The dealership is Harmony Motors of Asheville. Ask for Christopher Ashworth. His phone number at the dealership is: 828-225-5157 Website: http://www.harmonymotors.us/index.htm

Tell him Tracey with the Oprah Beetle told you to call him. He's really nice. He's the one that had the APR installed on one of his turbo VWs and LOVES IT.

Tracey



2012Turbo-B said:


> Hey all,
> I am also having window issues. First trip to the dealer they said that the window tint guy messed up the seals and tuff luck. They sprayed the windows with lube and sent me on my way pissed off and greasy windows!
> Second trip for the same problem they could not get the windows to mess up so they washed the car and said it was probably due to the tint being too thick!
> 
> ...


----------



## TraceyS (Apr 7, 2012)

*Thanks so much for posting photos, Moodylucy.*

Thanks so much for posting photos of you Beetle with the Splash Guards, Moodylucy. Helps me to see them on the Denim Blue car : )




moodylucy said:


> Here are the flaps on mine- I like the look, and the job they do!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

They don't stand out, but they do the job.


----------



## kirk1015 (Jan 9, 2012)

Might I ask where you got your splash guards? I just got my Platnium Grey 2.5 last week and would like to add those to mine.


----------



## 2012Turbo-B (Apr 15, 2012)

*Window Issues*

Thanks Tracey!

I will take this info anf run with it. at a minimum if they tell me the same ols story maybe I can get them to call your dealer POC.
I will keep you posted on my progress.
Thanks again!

I will also be joining the beetle group going to the Tail of the Dragon the first week in May 4-7. Are you planning on attending? It's with a group off newbeetle.org? should be a fun weekend.

Dan


----------



## TraceyS (Apr 7, 2012)

Haven't heard of the group, but I went out and looked at the forum for Tail of the Dragon, and it sounds like a blast! I might try and drive up on Saturday. Should be fun : ) I'll dig through the forum a bit more and see. Thanks for letting me know about it.

Tracey




2012Turbo-B said:


> Thanks Tracey!
> 
> I will take this info anf run with it. at a minimum if they tell me the same ols story maybe I can get them to call your dealer POC.
> I will keep you posted on my progress.
> ...


----------



## 2012Turbo-B (Apr 15, 2012)

*Window problem update!*



TraceyS said:


> Haven't heard of the group, but I went out and looked at the forum for Tail of the Dragon, and it sounds like a blast! I might try and drive up on Saturday. Should be fun : ) I'll dig through the forum a bit more and see. Thanks for letting me know about it.
> 
> Tracey


Went to the dealer for the third time today with window issues. Mentioned the TSB and showed him your info posted here and like magic they knew what I was talking about. AMAZING last Monday they basically said it was in my head lol. Anyway parts are now on order and should be in on Wednesday.
My salesman and I went to the lot and 3 others sitting out there have the same issues!
Thanks for the info Tracey!
Dan


----------



## TraceyS (Apr 7, 2012)

*window woes and Tail of the Dragon : )*

So glad to hear that the dealership is finally going to do something about the windows, Dan. Let me know how it goes. I've heard on the Oprah group that sometimes the fix works and sometimes it doesn't. I'm crossing my fingers that mine will continue working.

I'm going to try to make it to the Tail of the Dragon. I joined the forum and have been in contact with one of the moderators there. I also downloaded the directions to Jimmy Mac's diner, so planning to drive up on Saturday and get there around 8am or so.

Tracey



2012Turbo-B said:


> Went to the dealer for the third time today with window issues. Mentioned the TSB and showed him your info posted here and like magic they knew what I was talking about. AMAZING last Monday they basically said it was in my head lol. Anyway parts are now on order and should be in on Wednesday.
> My salesman and I went to the lot and 3 others sitting out there have the same issues!
> Thanks for the info Tracey!
> Dan


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

I can confirm that TraceyS's information regarding the windows is correct. 

I just took mine in for its 90 day checkup and brought the information in your previous post with me. 

I showed it to the service manager and they said they'd check it out. 

Sure enough, he confirmed that it was a known issue with VW and they have ordered the parts. 

Thanks, TraceyS! 

No go back and find out something about the rear hatch rattle.


----------



## TraceyS (Apr 7, 2012)

*How to reset our 2012 Beetle power windows, in case anyone ever needs to know:*

It's great to hear that parts have been ordered to fix your windows, Plex03 : ) I had another issue with my windows yesterday, but this time it was an easy fix:

Yesterday I went to the VW Dealership for a handle for the passenger seat that popped off last week. This happened right after I got the window issues fixed with the new parts which are listed on another post in this thread, just in case anyone else is having the intermittent window issue for the 2012 Beetle and needs the part numbers. 

Anyway, when I was leaving the VW dealership, I noticed that my Beetle's automatic up and down function on the driver's side window was not working. The passenger window worked perfectly. I turned around and took the car back in to the VW Service Dept, and talked to the tech. He came out to test the windows, verifying that the driver's side window was not working correctly, and said he hoped that he could reset it. 

This is what he did: with the ignition on, he held down the window button until it went all the way down and then he continued holding it for 5 seconds. Then he immediately pushed the window button up, holding the whole time until it got to the top, and again held the button up for 5 additional seconds, and now the window works perfectly : ) Thought I'd let you all know this simple fix if you happen to have a problem with the automatic down and up function on your Beetle's windows.

Tracey



plex03 said:


> I can confirm that TraceyS's information regarding the windows is correct.
> 
> I just took mine in for its 90 day checkup and brought the information in your previous post with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm about to go in for my 10k service and will definitely have them fix my windows (For the 4th time) if they have the right parts now...


----------



## Lovebyter (Mar 30, 2012)

*rattle*

Hi, 
You may want to check this post on another forum. It may help

http://newbeetle.org/forums/questio...le/54115-valuable-tip-2012-beetle-owners.html


----------



## TraceyS (Apr 7, 2012)

vdub10golf,

Just to be on the safe side, you may want to take in the parts list that fixed mine:

Known Intermittent Window Problem 2012 Beetle:

A C/S Drivers window does not respond to switch at times SOP
Cause: F

R 64540199
417 WVW 0.10
1 5CO-957-821 GEAR

70591900 Front Door Trim Panel Remove and Reinstall
417 WVW 0.40

64541950 WINDOW MOTOR REIMOVE +REINSTALL
417 WVW 0.10

R 64531599
417 WVW 0.40




vdub10golf said:


> I'm about to go in for my 10k service and will definitely have them fix my windows (For the 4th time) if they have the right parts now...


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

kirk1015 said:


> Might I ask where you got your splash guards? I just got my Platnium Grey 2.5 last week and would like to add those to mine.


Mine are from the dealer, but I think they're all pretty much the same.

I asked my dealer about the chrome tips, and they don't have them listed, yet. The parts guy didn't know if they are the same as the ones for the NB.


----------



## TraceyS (Apr 7, 2012)

*Custom Stainless Steel Polished Exhaust Tips*



I just ordered a pair of stainless steel polished exhaust tips from a custom guy on Ebay:

2012 Volkswagen VW Beetle Bug Exhaust Tips

He's got really great reviews, with the only complaints being that shipping can be slow. I paid full price, and got expedited shipping, and he wrote me that he'd already shipped them out the day after I bought them.

If you decided to purchase chrome exhaust tips from him, please tell him Tracey from Asheville, NC sent you : )



moodylucy said:


> Mine are from the dealer, but I think they're all pretty much the same.
> 
> I asked my dealer about the chrome tips, and they don't have them listed, yet. The parts guy didn't know if they are the same as the ones for the NB.


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Mine are from the dealer, but I think they're all pretty much the same.
> 
> I asked my dealer about the chrome tips, and they don't have them listed, yet. The parts guy didn't know if they are the same as the ones for the NB.


I had them install the other day. I think it's part # 5C5-071-911-B Pipe Tip

I'd take pics, but it's raining here.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I'll forward the part # to the parts guy to research. Until then I'll check out the ones on e-Bay! 
Thanks!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Thanks for the info! I'll forward the part # to the parts guy to research. Until then I'll check out the ones on e-Bay!
> Thanks!


 Didn't Lady Gaga dress up with chrome cones in the form of a bra at one of her events? 
Lady Ghia, being the reserve type Lady that she is, is definitely showing more class by 
directing her chrome to the Beetle and not herself.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Chrome has to be used tastefully! :laugh:


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Tips being put on now! Thanks SO much for the part #! 
I was at the dealer for the 30 day "check-up". Of course I have to go back for the window and fuel gauge issues, but at least I reported them. 
I was very sad to see my '09 NB still on the lot.  He's not used to being outside. I really hope he finds a good home.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Tips being put on now! Thanks SO much for the part #!


 Move out of the way, Lady Gaga.......Lady Ghia has arrived, chrome tips and all !


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

show me your tips!!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

moodylucy said:


>


NICE!!!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

When Lady Gaga get's back from her world tour she will be beside herself when she
see's how Lady Ghia upstaged her with these 'hot tips'. And I mean that literally, for
those 'tips', after heating up, can burn the feathers off a chicken in nothing flat. I
believe that's how Colonel Sanders singed the skin off his feather-plucked chickens 
when he was first starting out, using his Ford Model T's exhaust pipe to good advantage.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Very true, Ron! I once had a plastic grocery bag touch the tip on my NB tips, and it was definitely hot.....:what:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Very true, Ron! I once had a plastic grocery bag touch the tip on my NB tips, and it was definitely hot.....:what:


Too bad 'The Colonel' is gone, for I'm sure he would have enjoyed talking about the benefits
and dangers of 'hot pipes' with you. Elvis had his 'Colonel' behind him, and perhaps after 
being dazzled by the charming 'Lady Ghia', Colonel Sanders might very well had bankrolled
your 'world tour'? I could definitely see a 1968 Ghia convertible made into a custom piano
for your personal concerts, which I'm sure Colonel Sanders would have approved of.
P.S. - You may have had to add a few dancing chickens to the act but, what the heck, the
man loved his birds.


----------

